

Ask PG: How much did the lunch with you sell for? - bradly

Just curious how much the Lunch with Paul went for at the Harvest Moon Auction.<p>Thanks!
======
serverdude
$1600 - 2 spots (so total $3200 for two hours), I was there. It was a silent
auction before and it became a live auction due to high demand.

~~~
mindsetlabs
I was there too, I don't remember there being two lunches auctioned off?

~~~
serverdude
The first one went for 1600 and the second one was done sort of in private
immediately after since there were two hours available.

------
olalonde
Original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1863923>

------
bl4k
If anybody is interested for a comparison, a lunch with Randi Zuckerberg
recently sold for $10k at a charity auction. Mike Arrington was the winning
bidder:

<http://twitter.com/randizuckerberg/status/2954716698906624>

~~~
skbohra123
So she is sister of Mark.

------
zck
Also, do we know what the value of the silent auction was when it was
converted to a live auction? Several people had commented that they couldn't
be there in person, but wanted to bid anyway.

------
serverdude
@zck - no idea - I spent almost an hour looking for the item and then was told
that it had already been converted to a live auction due to high demand.

------
tav
And while we wait for pg to tell us the amount, I propose a game of HN
Predictions. The rules:

* You must make your prediction before the event is determined.

* You can't edit your prediction afterwards.

* As a participant, you commit to going through the winner's past comments on HN and giving them at least 3 karma points. The winner would therefore need to have made at least 3 comments...

Let whoever is the closest to the actual amount, win! At the very least this
should make for an entertaining Sunday morning =)

Here's my prediction: $2,400

~~~
mikeklaas
I'm surprised you're so flagrantly suggesting the use of HN karma points as a
reward for a contest.

If they have any value at all, it is in their use as a proxy for someone's
contribution to the HN community (which is very much undermined by stunts like
this).

~~~
tav
A lot of users make very valuable comments which are often overlooked for
various reasons. I was hoping this would give them some deserved attention.
Also, having spent a bit of time looking at various users' comment streams,
I've found myself having a better understanding of them — makes for a stronger
HN community. And, finally, being able to make decent predictions is a
valuable skill for any entrepreneur...

Hope that helps explain why I believe this is beneficial and not just fun.

~~~
pierrefar
I agree with the sentiment but not with how you're proposing to implement it.

You say "overlooked for various reasons". Let's work on those reasons not try
to patch a system. Why should me being able to guess (not "predict" as you
say) the value of a dinner translate into retrospective karma?

Also, what is karma, really? What is it really measuring?

~~~
eru
That contest should have been announced for the bragging rights alone.

